# Breaking News! (Rashard Lewis/Magic)



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Rashard Lewis signs with the Magic for 5 years 75 million (Ben Wallace money).

But more importantly, Darko Milicic is now an unrestricted free agent!



> July 2, 2007 - 11:39 pm
> WKMG Channel 6 -
> Orlando television station WKMG Local 6 is reporting that Rashard Lewis has agreed to sign with the Orlando Magic on July 11.
> 
> ...


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News!*



Mebarak said:


> Rashard Lewis signs with the Magic for 5 years 75 million (Ben Wallace money).
> 
> But more importantly, Darko Milicic is now an unrestricted free agent!


That is a huge deal. Wow. I thought like a 4/50 deal would've been more accurate for a guy like him, or less.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News!*

Darko to ... Lakers?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News!*



Headfake98 said:


> That is a huge deal. Wow. I thought like a 4/50 deal would've been more accurate for a guy like him, or less.


Pierce is going to get 20 per and Lewis play for 10.5? dont think so.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News!*



DaBullz said:


> Darko to ... Lakers?


??????


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News!*

Cue the pic of the phone with cobwebs on it...

We need to jump on this asap. Get it done Pax!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Breaking News!*



rainman said:


> Pierce is going to get 20 per and Lewis play for 10.5? dont think so.


Pierce is getting 60 mill isnt he? Lewis' contract is 75 mill


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News!*

Nice pickup for the Magic. But they still need to fix that backcourt.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Man, how come Benny the Bull isn't out there. Promise him a starting spot. Bring back DaBullz for him. Give him options to negotiate a larger contract through extension. Get the damn guy in here!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well, we need to make a move. Not for Darko specifically. 

Good move for Magic. Lewis/Howard combo is going to be good.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

BTW, I've always felt that Rashard Lewis was way overrated. 

I bet this hurts Paxson a ton with Luol's contract extension... because salaries being equal, I'd rather have Deng than Lewis.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

At least with Darko, we stick to the Paxson Mantra of bringing in Winners. He is a NBA Champion.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

5 years, $75 mill.. They crazy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

K-Dub said:


> 5 years, $75 mill.. They crazy


they over paid. No doubt.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, who has more than the MLE to offer Darko? Anyone? Because if it's just us vs. the rest of the world with the MLE, we've got a chance.

However, KC Johnson has never mentioned a word about Darko, has he? Maybe he knows that Paxson just isn't interested. Really, that wouldn't surprise me. Darko doesn't have a reputation for having the greatest work ethic.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I also just realized that Orlando completely bombed on their last three first round picks. 

2007 - 15th overall, sent to Detroit in exchange for Darko. Darko leaves for nothing. 

2006 - JJ Redick. :rofl:

2005 - Fran Vasquez. Who knows when he'll ever play in the NBA.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darko is only 22. He is better than Jermaine O'neal was at this time. If you can get Darko, you sign him, and don't think twice about it. If he somehow becomes an allstar, we can just point at Detroit, and laugh at them for giving up on him.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Darko is only 22. He is better than Jermaine O'neal was at this time. If you can get Darko, you sign him, and don't think twice about it. If he somehow becomes an allstar, we can just point at Detroit, and laugh at them for giving up on him.


They didn't give up on him. They traded Darko and Arroyo so they can have money to re-sign Ben Wallace. Obviously we know how that turned out.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Time to dust off that MLE money...


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

For the record, who can offer Darko more than the MLE?

I hope Pax doesn't have a hard on for veteran help cause Darko will produce as much as anyone else with the MLE and he's got plenty of upside. Damn it Pax go after the kid!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What I like about Darko is his youth. He doesn't rebound, yet. He can block shots.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

I have never seen much in Darko. Looks like an oaf to me most of the time. Is he really the answer we are looking for regarding a low post scoring threat?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Snake said:


> For the record, who can offer Darko more than the MLE?
> 
> I hope Pax doesn't have a hard on for veteran help cause Darko will produce as much as anyone else with the MLE and he's got plenty of upside. Damn it Pax go after the kid!!


Charlotte and Memphis I believe. 

Damn, imagine if San Antonio jumped in and the rich got richer....

of course that probably means we can bring in Oberto.

But bringing in Darko would be HUGE, promise him a starting spot, give it to him at the start of the year, and let Tyrus take it away when the time comes.

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Luol Deng/Andres Nocioni
Pf-Ben Wallace/Tyrus Thomas
C- Darko Milicic/Joakim Noah

Lots of height, lots of skill. Couldn't ask for a much better 10 man rotation than that for the Bulls.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Salvaged Ship said:


> Is he really the answer we are looking for regarding a low post scoring threat?


No. But who is? 

At least he is talented and young. 

If you have to choose from players who are not "the answer we are looking for regarding a low post scoring threat" than you might as well take a young player who has a chance to be in the future.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It looks like Memphis is going to use their capspace to sign Nocioni to an offersheet.

This is great.

We can sign Darko to the MLE, while Memphis has all their capspace tied up in Nocioni, so they can't offer Darko anything, and then match the offer on Nocioni. 

That would be a near ideal scenario for the Bulls.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Bulls interested in Darko



> Nocioni isn't the only restricted free agent Paxson is monitoring. Darko Milicic would interest the Bulls should the Magic woo Rashard Lewis and renounce their rights to the 7-footer.


Great news. The article was probably written before the Lewis signing was announced. 

Otherwise, Joe Smith and Chris Mihm are the top two candidates...



> The Bulls have a weekend free-agent visit confirmed with Chris Mihm and are trying to persuade Joe Smith to follow.
> Paxson contacted Smith directly when the free-agent recruiting period opened at 11:01 p.m. Saturday, hoping to sell the Bulls' no-nonsense philosophy to a well-regarded team player.
> 
> The Bulls likely would offer Smith the full midlevel exception. Mihm, who missed all of last season following ankle surgery, wouldn't receive as high an offer from the Bulls.


Put Mihm on the backburner and get Darko over here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What can Joe Smith give us that Darko can't? A little experience maybe, but with our passing game, Darko will be fine.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

SALO said:


> Bulls interested in Darko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah Pax!!

I'm just not sure Ben Wallace wants to play with Darko. Did they ever get along??


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> What I like about Darko is his youth. He doesn't rebound, yet. He can block shots.


He's a pretty poor jump shooter and he'll probably never be a good rebounder, too. But that's okay. He has a good low post game and he's a good help defender. He's 7 feet tall and athletic and relatively quick. 

I thought this story was very interesting when I read it a few months back. 



> Former Magic assistant Clifford Ray is no fan of the way Orlando has used big men Dwight Howard and Darko Milicic. Ray told the Orlando Sentinel: "Seems like everybody is kissing Dwight's butt over there." Ray added he never has seen a player "misused" like Milicic, a free agent this summer.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...3819777.column?page=2&coll=cs-bulls-headlines

This is the longer story but it isn't available any more. No link. 



> Boston Celtics assistant coach Clifford Ray isn't one to suppress an opinion, and he doesn't when it comes to the Magic's handling of Dwight Howard and Darko Milicic.
> 
> Ray, a big-man guru who became Howard's personal coach his rookie season but was let go when Brian Hill was hired, said Howard doesn't need coddling. "Seems like everybody is kissing Dwight's butt over there," Ray said before the Magic faced the Celtics Sunday.
> 
> ...


It's a pipe dream, because it doesn't seem likely that Paxson would pursue him (since he strongly favors proven play over potential which is usually good but not in this case), but I'd love to sign him for the full MLE, or maybe for 3 years if he wants to gamble on his value being higher later. Promise him a starting job and do whatever you have to do to get him over here. 

With, Noah, Wallace, an improved Thomas, and Darko we'd suddenly have an incredibly young, deep, and versatile frontcourt. Possibly one of the best in the league.

It boggles my mind that Darko is younger than Noah.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Hell Yeah Pax!!
> 
> I'm just not sure Ben Wallace wants to play with Darko. Did they ever get along??


Maybe Darko gets motivated to steal Big Ben's starting spot away, and comes in and puts up 20 PPG and 10 RPG and 3 BPG for us right off the bat.

I doubt they hated each other. 

Paxson must sign Darko, or else!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Maybe Darko gets motivated to steal Big Ben's starting spot away, and comes in and puts up 20 PPG and 10 RPG and 3 BPG for us right off the bat.
> 
> I doubt they hated each other.
> 
> Paxson must sign Darko, or else!


I just have a feeling because Darko was the 'victory cigar' for Detroit, he is still somewhat envious of the Pistons organization and players that played in front of him like Ben Wallace. I just don't see them getting along.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> It looks like Memphis is going to use their capspace to sign Nocioni to an offersheet.
> 
> This is great.
> 
> ...


Where are you getting this?

Memphis can come up with an offer sheet, but I doubt Nocioni would sign it.

edit: nevermind. just checked RealGM.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

If Pax doesn't pursue Darko I'll be pretty disappointed. At worst you're talking the MLE. At best, over one summer you've turned your biggest weakness (4/5 depth, not post scoring) into a strength.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Pax must make an offer. This could be a great gamble. And there's very limited risk in signing him to the MLE. Perhaps in terms of intangibles they would prefer a vet like PJ or Joe Smith. But young Darko still has the talent to explode.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> What can Joe Smith give us that Darko can't? A little experience maybe, but with our passing game, Darko will be fine.


toughness and rebounding. Joe Smith will do solid for the Bulls and I'm high on him vs. Darko. I'm not drinking this Darko kool-aid . Darko is intriguing but that's it. He's too inconsistent and will probably stay on the bench for this team. Pax probably won't pursue Darko anyways. He needs guys who can help win now, not some developing project. We already have a few of those.
Joe Smith is solid, efficient and will bring 10 and 10 every night. In this unselfish system he can probably do more. I'd love to have him on this team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Man, you have to parade out to wherever the hell Darko is right now and woo him. Woo his agent. Make him feel appreciated, which he apparently hasn't in his career. Send out Luol Deng and Ben Gordon to go greet him (definitely don't send out a big). Promise him a starting spot, a Luv-a-Bull of his choice. Whatever it takes. Darko to Chicago would be the biggest free agent move of the offseason, and we'd be legit contenders, with no weaknesses.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> toughness and rebounding. Joe Smith will do solid for the Bulls and I'm high on him vs. Darko. I'm not drinking this Darko kool-aid . Darko is intriguing but that's it. He's too inconsistent and will probably stay on the bench for this team. Pax probably won't pursue Darko anyways. He needs guys who can help win now, not some developing project. We already have a few of those.
> Joe Smith is solid, efficient and will bring 10 and 10 every night. In this unselfish system he can probably do more. I'd love to have him on this team.


Considering Joe Smith has never brought 10 and 10, I doubt he will start now.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SALO said:


> Bulls interested in Darko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to file this article under "believe it when I see it." Joe Smith averaged 8.5 p, and 6.5 r in a little over sixty games. How does that net you the full MLE? If any of this results in the Bulls deciding not to re-sign Noc for financial reasons, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> toughness and rebounding. Joe Smith will do solid for the Bulls and I'm high on him vs. Darko. I'm not drinking this Darko kool-aid . Darko is intriguing but that's it. He's too inconsistent and will probably stay on the bench for this team. Pax probably won't pursue Darko anyways. He needs guys who can help win now, not some developing project. We already have a few of those.
> Joe Smith is solid, efficient and will bring 10 and 10 every night. In this unselfish system he can probably do more. I'd love to have him on this team.


Agree 100%. Amen to that.:worthy:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> With, Noah, Wallace, an improved Thomas, and Darko we'd suddenly have an incredibly young, deep, and versatile frontcourt. Possibly one of the best in the league.
> 
> It boggles my mind that Darko is younger than Noah.


That would be an incredible transformation of our frontcourt in just one offseason...

06-07
C: Wallace, Malik, Marty
PF: PJ, Tyrus, Sweets

07-08
C: Wallace, Noah, Gray
PF: Darko, Tyrus, LLE?

Wow.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

It'd be nice to have a tall guy that is built solidly, too. Noah is 6'11, 223 and doesn't have the frame to add more weight. He'll do fine against most guys, but the most dominant low-post guys, like Jefferson and Duncan and Oden, will probably eat his soul in the post.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> toughness and rebounding. Joe Smith will do solid for the Bulls and I'm high on him vs. Darko. I'm not drinking this Darko kool-aid . Darko is intriguing but that's it. He's too inconsistent and will probably stay on the bench for this team. Pax probably won't pursue Darko anyways. He needs guys who can help win now, not some developing project. We already have a few of those.
> Joe Smith is solid, efficient and will bring 10 and 10 every night. In this unselfish system he can probably do more. I'd love to have him on this team.


This season:
Joe Smith(with PHI) 25.1mpg 9.2ppg 6.7rpg 0.4bpg
Darko Milicic 23.9mpg 8.0ppg 5.5rpg *1.8bpg*

Darko brings similar production to Smith and his upside far outweighs Smiths "veteran presence". Not to mention that Darko along with Wallace, TT, Noah would make the lane a constant block party!

Frankly it's time for Kirk and Ben to start being the veteran guys on the team.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Adding Darko along with Noah this offseason would ease my "Chandler for PJ" pains. 

Do it Pax.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I concur with everything. MLE for Darko, please. He'll probably command a little more than that, though.

Wait, if Orlando "must" renounce their rights to him, does that rule out an S&T with Bird rights? Is that what it means? Because if that's the case, then unless one of the under-cap teams wants to pour in a lot of money, we'll be in the running for Darko as much as anyone else is.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Which teams can offer him more than the MLE? Anyone know? 

Salaries are kinda difficult to determine with cap holds and whatnot, but Milwaukee, Memphis, and Charlotte appear to be his only possibilities right now. I could easily see one of those teams offering him slightly better than MLE terms.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Memphis will likely offer him something like 7 or 8 million a year. They have the money and they dont have any C on their roster. Besides, darko would fit well under iavaroni's system. 

By the way, they have no use for nocioni. They already have gasol, swift, gay, warrick and cardinal at forward.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

SALO said:


> 2005 - Fran Vasquez. Who knows when he'll ever play in the NBA.


He's signing this summer.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

SALO said:


> That would be an incredible transformation of our frontcourt in just one offseason...
> 
> 06-07
> C: Wallace, Malik, Marty
> ...


How exactly does Darko start ove Tyrus or Noah? Everybody is making this guy out to be the second coming. He's a guy with alot of gifts, but he has no passion. If a slouch like Darko starts over hungry guys like Tyrus or Noah, then there's got to be something wrong somewhere.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Darko is solid in most areas and is an above average shot blocker, his a big guy that's young. His not even a turn over machine which is the curse of alot of young bigs. You'd have to put it on the table for him. Even if he just improve slightly from where his currently at and doesn't bust out his worth it. You're not going to get a better opportunity in reality.

Solid young bigs just don't come up everyday.

You need a big with passable athletic ability to at least throw at Howard/Duncan/Oden/Amare. Duncan not retiring for a while and the other three will be very good by then.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I like Darko and would love to sign him with the MLE but I think it's a pipe dream. 

First of all, I suspect one of the teams with cap space to offer him something like $7 million. The free agent crop isn't that strong and Darko is extremely enticing because unlike most free agents 1) he's still young 2) whoever signs him doesn't have to worry about his team matching now that he's unrestricted.

Even if no one offers Darko more than the MLE, I still believe our chances of signing him are very slim. He's had awful experiences with a lack of playing time and poor relationships with his coaches. I doubt he seeks out a team with three potentially starting caliber front court players and a demanding coach. I'd imagine that the number one quality he's looking for in a team is someone who will guarantee him 35 MPG, a starting spot, and some freedom on offense. Also, we'll be bidding with close to 30 teams to sign him for the MLE so even if he makes winning a priority, why would he sign with us over, say, the Spurs?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I like Darko and would love to sign him with the MLE but I think it's a pipe dream.
> 
> First of all, I suspect one of the teams with cap space to offer him something like $7 million. The free agent crop isn't that strong and Darko is extremely enticing because unlike most free agents 1) he's still young 2) whoever signs him doesn't have to worry about his team matching now that he's unrestricted.
> 
> Even if no one offers Darko more than the MLE, I still believe our chances of signing him are very slim. He's had awful experiences with a lack of playing time and poor relationships with his coaches. I doubt he seeks out a team with three potentially starting caliber front court players and a demanding coach. I'd imagine that the number one quality he's looking for in a team is someone who will guarantee him 35 MPG, a starting spot, and some freedom on offense. Also, we'll be bidding with close to 30 teams to sign him for the MLE so even if he makes winning a priority, why would he sign with us over, say, the Spurs?


Because he already played on the Pistons, and doesn't want a repeat scenario. That team has veterans Duncan, Oberto, Elson, Butler, and Splitter coming in next year.

Darko will be enticed to come to the Bulls because he gives what the Bulls do NOT have and we will be forced to use him. He is an athletic, legit 7 footer with more offensive game than any other frontcourt guy on our team.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

* Scott Skiles' reputation for playing young players ought to be somewhat different than Larry Brown's.

* I think the Hawks, Bucks and maybe the Bobcats could make an above MLE offer, but they don't strike me as obvious candidates to do so.

* I'd rather give Darko an above MLE contract for a shorter-term (like 3 years, to coincide with the end of Wallace's contract) than give him the MLE for 5 years. That'd be important for a couple reasons. 
1) It's protection in case we find, just like everyone else has, that he's not worth it. If he's not worth it, better to not screw up our cap space in the long-run.
2) Even if he's not worth it, on a short-term deal like that a young seven footer becomes perfect filler in a trade. In effect, he'd be just like PJ Brown, but young.

This would have to be accomplished through a sign and trade of some sort, but I think it could be accomplished. The Magic had interest in Chris Duhon when he was a FA, and perhaps they'd have interest in giving PJ one more year to be a "veteran leader" to Dwight Howard?

Without relying on a sign and trade of one of our own free agents (Brown, Sweetney, Noc, Allen) we could still do a Duhon + Khyrapa for Darko sign and trade deal that gets Darko 3yrs and $20.6M, which is a bit above the MLE. We could add Griffin or a resigned Allen and get him up to something like $24-26M over 3 years.

That seems like a very reasonable sort of deal for the Magic as well. Duhon would be an excellent fit for them, and Khyrapa is a young guy who has only 1 year on his deal and might be a better fit for a different coach. Allen, if we sent him their way, would be worthwhile depth.

I think that's a winner of a deal.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News!*



rainman said:


> ??????


Darko to Lakers is my guess. Lakers need to please Kobe by improving the team. Darko would start there and get all the minutes he could handle.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> Because he already played on the Pistons, and doesn't want a repeat scenario. That team has veterans Duncan, Oberto, Elson, Butler, and Splitter coming in next year.
> 
> Darko will be enticed to come to the Bulls because he gives what the Bulls do NOT have and we will be forced to use him. He is an athletic, legit 7 footer with more offensive game than any other frontcourt guy on our team.


I'm not so sure Darko will be scared away from all contending teams by his experience with Detroit, but if he is then why on earth would he consider signing with the Bulls? We're a contending team with two lottery picks and a max contract player in the front court. By comparison, San Antonio has 1) a role playing starter at center who they only thought highly enough of to play 19 MPG 2) a role playing backup they only thought high enough of to play 17 MPG 3) a recent free agent signee they thought so highly of that he only got into 11 games all of last season 4) a very solid but not fantastic center who will be in Europe for another year. I don't think it's a fluke that the Spurs don't seem too enamored with their guys since their production is poor (Elson - 11.33 PER, Oberto - 11.99 PER, Butler - 9.65) compared to Darko's (13.88 PER). The Spurs are a smart and aggressive team so I'd be pretty shocked to see them lose out on a top free agent target because they refused to assure him he'd play over lesser players without his high upside.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm totally on board with exploring a way to get Darko, as I'm still enamored with his potential. Shades of rlucas days. However, two teams have already given up on him with very little to show for it (in Orlando's case....nothing). Seems a bit odd considering the dearth of mobile 7 footers in the league. That's a huge red flag that I can't quite get over. But, I remain open to the possibility and in fact, want to be convinced.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News!*



SALO said:


> Cue the pic of the phone with cobwebs on it...
> 
> We need to jump on this asap. Get it done Pax!


Pax is more interested in signing Chris Mihm and Joe Smith then go after a young good defensive big man in Darko..


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News!*



thebizkit69u said:


> Pax is more interested in signing Chris Mihm and Joe Smith then go after a young good defensive big man in Darko..


Is this a fact? If so, where's the link?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I'm not so sure Darko will be scared away from all contending teams by his experience with Detroit, but if he is then why on earth would he consider signing with the Bulls? We're a contending team with two lottery picks and a max contract player in the front court. By comparison, San Antonio has 1) a role playing starter at center who they only thought highly enough of to play 19 MPG 2) a role playing backup they only thought high enough of to play 17 MPG 3) a recent free agent signee they thought so highly of that he only got into 11 games all of last season 4) a very solid but not fantastic center who will be in Europe for another year. I don't think it's a fluke that the Spurs don't seem too enamored with their guys since their production is poor (Elson - 11.33 PER, Oberto - 11.99 PER, Butler - 9.65) compared to Darko's (13.88 PER). The Spurs are a smart and aggressive team so I'd be pretty shocked to see them lose out on a top free agent target because they refused to assure him he'd play over lesser players without his high upside.


San Antonio, Phoenix and Golden State are logical destinations if Darko has to accept the MLE. In the eastern conference, Miami or Washington might be good fits. I agree the Bulls aren't a good fit for Darko. It's amazing to say this, but the Bulls simply don't need another 7 footer at this time. If Darko came here, he'd have to compete for minutes with several other players -- including Nocioni, since I believe Paxson when he says he intends to match any offer for him.

Finally, am I the only one who sees a red flag warning sign on a player who has been dumped by two NBA teams? There is something about Darko that doesn't seem quite right. Two GMs have been willing to eat crow in order to rid themselves of him.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Finally, am I the only one who sees a red flag warning sign on a player who has been dumped by two NBA teams? There is something about Darko that doesn't seem quite right. Two GMs have been willing to eat crow in order to rid themselves of him.


i agree; a hard on for a twice dumped 7 footer just gives me reason for pause. 

but i guess some fans don't see it that way, even if the professionals who get paid to evaluate talent (*and* see the reality from behind closed doors) do.....:whoknows:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Finally, am I the only one who sees a red flag warning sign on a player who has been dumped by two NBA teams? There is something about Darko that doesn't seem quite right.


I see it too.

The guy wasn't even motivated in a contract year, what can you expect of him later on?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News!*



badfish said:


> Is this a fact? If so, where's the link?


Well 670 the score reported that Pax is interested in signing both Smith and Mihm, dont know if Pax is even interested in Darko. Pax is a very conservative GM so I dont know how comfortable Pax is in giving Darko more money then he would for both Mihm and Smith.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Breaking News!*



thebizkit69u said:


> Well 670 the score reported that Pax is interested in signing both Smith and Mihm, dont know if Pax is even interested in Darko. Pax is a very conservative GM so I dont know how comfortable Pax is in giving Darko more money then he would for both Mihm and Smith.



you think Pax wants to bring in both Mihm and Smith?
sounds like overkill to me.

I think that Pax and Skiles want Tyrus, Joakim and Aaron to all get minutes next year. Wallace is going to get his minutes, that's a given. adding one vet would be good insurance, two -- probably going to either create friction amongst too many guys that want to get on the floor, or stunts the growth of the young guys who need to develop


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News!*



Wishbone said:


> you think Pax wants to bring in both Mihm and Smith?
> sounds like overkill to me.
> 
> I think that Pax and Skiles want Tyrus, Joakim and Aaron to all get minutes next year. Wallace is going to get his minutes, that's a given. adding one vet would be good insurance, two -- probably going to either create friction amongst too many guys that want to get on the floor, or stunts the growth of the young guys who need to develop


I dont want those 2 guys here, but its been reported by the Trib and 670 that Pax does.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Snake said:


> Frankly it's time for Kirk and Ben to start being the veteran guys on the team.


Best single line in any post I've read here in weeks. Rep forthcoming.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

And I find it rather ridiculous that we are trying to find immense amounts of playing time for second rounders (gray) and guys that duplicate each other (Noah and Tyrus). It should be one or the other. This idea that we are going to have a 10 man roster where everyone gets 24 minutes a game has to stop.

Gray is a LATE second round pick. He needs to sit his *** on the bench unless he beats someone out. And if he does, and that pick is one of our recent lottery bigs, that big should be traded immediately. In fact, I'm not against trading one of them now. If darko comes in, we probably don't need BOTH Noah AND Thomas.

Regarding Darko, I'm in favor of doing whatever we have to do to sign him, as long as his contract doesn't exceed 7.5 million per over 4 years. If we need to renounce or trade away some players that otherwise are not going to get playing time anyway (Duhon Kryapa, Marty, and a couple others come to mind) to make it happen then so be it. Its amazing, but suddenly Duhon's contract as small as it is, is like an albatross around our necks, considering the players we are targeting......


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Breaking News!*



thebizkit69u said:


> Well 670 the score reported that Pax is interested in signing both Smith and Mihm, dont know if Pax is even interested in Darko. Pax is a very conservative GM so I dont know how comfortable Pax is in giving Darko more money then he would for both Mihm and Smith.



Boy, I hope that Pax is a least willing to have a look in Darko's direction. I am still skeptical of why two teams have given up on him with little to show for it. However, Darko still has TUP and would no doubt build our depth for the long term.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> *Free-agency shocker: Magic mum to Milicic*
> 
> In a surprising development, the Orlando Magic did not contact Darko Milicic's camp when NBA free agency officially began at 12:01 a.m. today.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-bk-magicdarko070107,0,4485418.story

Wow, imagine how badly Paxson would get ripped if he didn't even bother contacting somebody like Noce?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr. T said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-bk-magicdarko070107,0,4485418.story
> 
> Wow, imagine how badly Paxson would get ripped if he didn't even bother contacting somebody like Noce?


Really interesting article. A S&T makes sense, right? Wouldn't that get Rashard the "true" max money that he wants?

Although, for the life of me, I can't understand what Seattle would do with yet ANOTHER big. And I don't know what big salaries Orlando has to put in this deal.

Collison/Durant/Wilcox
Petro/Swift/Sene

Darko? Really?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Orlando is a true point guard away from being a legit EC title contender.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Orlando is a true point guard away from being a legit EC title contender.


Which they won't be getting now after splashing away all that money on Lewis. Now they'll have to get a point guard through trade or as a rookie which means they still got awhile to catch up to us.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mr. T said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/basketball/magic/orl-bk-magicdarko070107,0,4485418.story
> 
> Wow, imagine how badly Paxson would get ripped if he didn't even bother contacting somebody like Noce?


Well according to Paxson, he has been in contact with his agent all throughout since their season ended.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Which they won't be getting now after splashing away all that money on Lewis. Now they'll have to get a point guard through trade or as a rookie which means they still got awhile to catch up to us.


Yeah they should have tried to move Darko plus guys like Arroyo, Nelson or even Reddick for a shot at Acie Law. I dont know where they are going to find a true PG, maybe take a look at Atkins, Boykins , Mo Williams or even give Dooling another shot come to think of it Duhon could really be a steal for the Magic.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah they should have tried to move Darko plus guys like Arroyo, Nelson or even Reddick for a shot at Acie Law. I dont know where they are going to find a true PG, maybe take a look at *Atkins, Boykins , Mo Williams or even give Dooling *another shot come to think of it Duhon could really be a steal for the Magic.


You just named four players who are NOT true point guards.. haha. They are all scoring point guards, who would love to be a few inches taller(in Boyskins much MANY MANY more inches) so they could be shooting guards. But i understand where your coming from, their pickings are mighty slim.

I do like Nelson and even to Arroyo, but neither of them a great passers, and now they have a great shooter in Lewis and beast in the paint, they need a pure passer that can get those two the ball in their respective sweet spots.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

kulaz3000 said:


> You just named four players who are NOT true point guards.. haha. They are all scoring point guards, who would love to be a few inches taller(in Boyskins much MANY MANY more inches) so they could be shooting guards. But i understand where your coming from, their pickings are mighty slim.
> 
> I do like Nelson and even to Arroyo, but neither of them a great passers, and now they have a great shooter in Lewis and beast in the paint, they need a pure passer that can get those two the ball in their respective sweet spots.


If only the Bulls had a pass first PG who was expendable that we could send them for a S/T Darko.

If only...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Snake said:


> If only the Bulls had a pass first PG who was expendable that we could send them for a S/T Darko.
> 
> If only...












Super Du Du to the rescue?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Gray is a LATE second round pick. He needs to sit his *** on the bench unless he beats someone out. And if he does, and that pick is one of our recent lottery bigs, that big should be traded immediately. In fact, I'm not against trading one of them now. If darko comes in, we probably don't need BOTH Noah AND Thomas.


Yeah, Gray will be doing an amazing job if he cracks the rotation, I'll settle for him making the team and playing spot minutes in 20 games in the season. 

You've mention Darko coming in and the effect on the time. Paxson looks like his going to bring in another big which is fair enough, it does provide a minutes squeeze however. Just as an example

Wallace 32/ FA 16 
TT 24/ Noah 24

Someone going to get squeeze out of some minutes, which is a good thing for the team, the players just need to be aware of it.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I honestly don't have a problem with pax trying to get both smith and mihm. Last year we obviously didn't have much (if any) low post scorer other than Sweets. Getting two post players is smart imo, if we just get one post player having that one player in foul trouble or hurt gets us in the same situation we were last year without a low post threat. Having two would have us much deeper while still developing TT and Noah & Gray (if he's signed).


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

If the following nugget is true, per ESPN speculation, then this will be Juwan Howard part 2.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=orlandosummerleaguesday2



> With the Magic being key players in this month's free-agent sweepstakes, their imminent acquisition of coveted small forward Rashard Lewis has been all the buzz of the summer league.
> 
> Lewis' agent, Tony Dutt, was at the camp Monday, finalizing the negotiations with the Magic. Lewis is expected in town Wednesday, the first day that free agents can sign contracts, to ink a six-year megadeal with the Magic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

superdave said:


> If the following nugget is true, per ESPN speculation, then this will be Juwan Howard part 2.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=orlandosummerleaguesday2


Which means if he just signs flat out with the Magic for 5 years, its a 5 year/$90 mill. deal. If he gets S&T for 6 years it will be 6 years/118 mill.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

superdave said:


> If the following nugget is true, per ESPN speculation, then this will be Juwan Howard part 2.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=orlandosummerleaguesday2


Why would it be another case of Juwan Howard? You think that Lewis will end up staying at Seattle because of the size of the contract? If anything, as an owner of the Sonics, id be more than willing to send him packing to Orlando with such gynormous contract. Man. You've got to shake you head when you see border-line all stars getting SUPERSTAR money. 

If Jordan were to still be playing in this league in his prime? Would he command 50 million a year? If Lewis is worth close to 20 million, and i was Jordans agent, i could probably make a strong case thats for sure.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The Magic GM should be fired if that new contract figure is true. I thought Lewis was way overpaid when the original report had him making $15M per. He is not that good.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Which means if he just signs flat out with the Magic for 5 years, its a 5 year/$90 mill. deal. If he gets S&T for 6 years it will be 6 years/118 mill.


Those are shocking, shocking figures. Unbelievable if true.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Do they know that they're signing Rashard Lewis? WTF.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Not sure if its the same article mentioned above, but I read somewhere that there will be a S&T where Lewis will get 126 mil over 6 years. The Magic are sending a pick (2nd rounder?). I am not sure what else they would need to send to Seattle as I don't think they are under the cap, but I could be wrong. That could be a hell of a trade exception.

I think the Magic are making a huge mistake and the market is set for Deng to make Max or Near Max money.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Seattle is killing on that trade. Seattle gets a 16.6 million trade exception. 

Lewis is set to make 88 million more than Nocioni over the next 6 years.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

superdave said:


> Those are shocking, shocking figures. Unbelievable if true.


Sickening isn't it??

Just wait once Howard signs his max contract, then they will be stuck finacially and realize they should have signed a point guard instead.

They could have signed Billups to a contract larger than the one he recieved from Detriot with alot less years, plus Billups fill their most largest need, and is actually an elite player at his position.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

TheAnimal23, Orlando were under the salary cap anyhow so they can just absorb the contract. They didn't nesscarily have to do a sign and trade with Seattle, and im sure they would have prefered NOT to, but im guessing Lewis's agent made it happen so they could get as much money as possible.



Mebarak said:


> Seattle is killing on that trade. Seattle gets a 16.6 million trade exception.
> 
> Lewis is set to make 88 million more than Nocioni over the next 6 years.



You sure they get a trade exception?? Remember not all cases end up with the other team getting a trade exception. The GS and Bobcats situation was not a common case. You could be right, im not quite sure. But if its true, then Seattle is in total rebuilding mode, which means they will suck for another 5 years.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

superdave said:


> If the following nugget is true, per ESPN speculation, then this will be Juwan Howard part 2.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=orlandosummerleaguesday2


ugh. wow.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Rshard Lewis:

27 years old (28 at the start of season)
Carrer averages of 16.6 ppg 5.8 rpg
1 all star appearance

6 years 126 million :hurl: 

Nocioni's contract is looking better every day. (Wallace's contract doesn't look too bad either compared to this)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> TheAnimal23, Orlando were under the salary cap anyhow so they can just absorb the contract. They didn't nesscarily have to do a sign and trade with Seattle, and im sure they would have prefered NOT to, but im guessing Lewis's agent made it happen so they could get as much money as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get a trade exception in any trade with a salary difference. You have a year to gain back the salary in another trade (the exception). But you cannot do 125% of the salary in these trades, just 100%.

Man, Seattle is in prime position to get something good with that exception. Thats a huge exception. 

Maybe they'll do something like Jeff Green for Kevin Garnett, and put Durant/Garnett together or something.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Guys, we're going to remember where we were when we found out Otis Smith gave Rashard Lewis a 126 million dollar contract for the rest of our lives. It is our generation's Kennedy assassination.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> TheAnimal23, Orlando were under the salary cap anyhow so they can just absorb the contract. They didn't nesscarily have to do a sign and trade with Seattle, and im sure they would have prefered NOT to, but im guessing Lewis's agent made it happen so they could get as much money as possible.


I just can't figure out why they went through with it. What leverage did Lewis' agent have? Hadn't he already agreed to sign with Orlando?


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> I just can't figure out why they went through with it. What leverage did Lewis' agent have? Hadn't he already agreed to sign with Orlando?


Why would they give him this monstrosity of a contract? At this point they're essentially bidding against themselves. I just can't wrap my head around it. Stupid, stupid, stupid...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Jeremy, I think according to an article I read on ESPN (perhaps the Salary Cap article), that the agreement between Lewis and Orlando was he would ge the Max no matter what, even if Seattle would agree to a S&T.

If Pax can somehow keep Lu and Ben to decent deals, then we are in great financial shape. These contracts are outrageous as they should only go to the Top Players in the league. IMO a guy like Redd does not deserve his deal. Any Max deal should be for the top 5 or so guys at each position. But thats not how the market works.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> You get a trade exception in any trade with a salary difference. You have a year to gain back the salary in another trade (the exception). But you cannot do 125% of the salary in these trades, just 100%.
> 
> Man, Seattle is in prime position to get something good with that exception. Thats a huge exception.
> 
> Maybe they'll do something like Jeff Green for Kevin Garnett, and put Durant/Garnett together or something.


Traded Player Exceptions can't be combined with other contracts.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Jeremy, I think according to an article I read on ESPN (perhaps the Salary Cap article), that the agreement between Lewis and Orlando was he would ge the Max no matter what, even if Seattle would agree to a S&T.


Hmm. I wonder if they discussed what the Magic would often in a S & T then because otherwise, why not just just make Seattle an undesirable offer (e.g. insist on dumping a bad contract) that they'd be sure to decline?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Snake said:


> Rshard Lewis:
> 
> 27 years old (28 at the start of season)
> Carrer averages of 16.6 ppg 5.8 rpg
> ...




It's a horrible deal for Orlando, but keep in mind those numbers were put up out west. He would probably have several more all star appearances if he were in the east.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> It's a horrible deal for Orlando, but keep in mind those numbers were put up out west. He would probably have several more all star appearances if he were in the east.


'Shard is a nice player who carries my fantasy basketball team every season... but I don't know what's harder to digest, his potential contract (if reports are true) or Orlando's backcourt which IMO is one of the worst in the league. I just can't see him making that huge of a difference, even in the East.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it that hard to get good players to play in Orlando?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Anybody know what this does with respect to Milicic? I know they withdrew their qualifying offer but hadn't renounced him yet. I thought in doing so, Darko still carried a cap hold on the Magic and they'd have to formally renounce him in order to have enough cap space to sign Lewis outright. By going the S&T route, it would seem that his initial starting salary is higher than was speculated earlier.

Can the Magic sign Lewis without formally renouncing Milicic and then resign Milicic because they still hold his bird rights? Additionally, can the Magic work a sign and trade with Darko so that he get's his bigger payday (for any GM crazy enough to give him $10 mil per)and the Magic still get players they may need - like backcourt help?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

GB said:


> Is it that hard to get good players to play in Orlando?


No. :thinking2: :::thinks back to summer of 2000:::

I think they're just being silly - I don't think it has anything to do with Orlando being a bad destination. NBA guys love warm climates and not having to pay state taxes.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mostly, I think The Mouse has not yet determined that an NBA championship in his backyard is part of his business plan. 

If The Mouse ever thinks an NBA championship in Orlando should happen, it will happen. And quickly.


And in case anyone is getting ready to point out that The Walt Disney Company (NYSC DIS) and/or its subsidiaries doesn't/don't OWN the Magic...I know.

But if you were going to type that, you don't truly understand The Mouse.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darko is done in Orlando. His free agent amount would have been 12 million territory.

If Memphis offers a contract to Varejao, we need to make a power play at Darko. Show him the works. Signing Darko would just be an absolute coup.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Mostly, I think The Mouse has not yet determined that an NBA championship in his backyard is part of his business plan.
> 
> If The Mouse ever thinks an NBA championship in Orlando should happen, it will happen. And quickly.
> 
> ...


I, for one, don't understand the mouse. Letting Darko go for zip. Signing Lewis to a Garnett-like contract. :thinking2: 

It's not clear to me how they could go about building a championship team. Next year they have to make an offer to Howard. After playing a year with Lewis will they have any chance of convincing him to not ask for the maximum?:no: 

If the mouse is thinking about doing a good imitation of Dolan, he's off to a good start.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

McBulls said:


> I, for one, don't understand the mouse. Letting Darko go for zip. Signing Lewis to a Garnett-like contract. :thinking2:
> 
> It's not clear to me how they could go about building a championship team. Next year they have to make an offer to Howard. After playing a year with Lewis will they have any chance of convincing him to not ask for the maximum?:no:
> 
> If the mouse is thinking about doing a good imitation of Dolan, he's off to a good start.


You give Howard the MAX regardless. He will sign his extention this summer without question, Orlando would be stupid not to.

I don't see how Howard is NOT a max player and how in the world you would question or convince his agent to not sign for the max.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

Any chance Howard doesn't sign an extension with Orlando and walks or gets S/T somwhere next season? Just about any team is willing to give him max money. 

This contract exposes some seriously incompetent management. The team will just be Howard, Lewis and what they have now(which isn't very good). When Howard is in his prime Lewis will be a declining 30-something player taking up more than 20 million of cap space. Maybe Howard won't be content with taking the max and dooming his career to playing on mediocre teams like AI and KG.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Any chance Howard doesn't sign an extension with Orlando and walks or gets S/T somwhere next season?


Nope.


----------



## Snake (Jun 10, 2007)

step said:


> Nope.


I meant would Howard refuse an extension with Orlando. Obviously Orlando is going to try everything they can to resign him.


----------

